# Bumping



## Manitou (Dec 11, 2015)

Since the marketplace has come back online there have been 4 bumps that i've noticed. Since this was a point of emphasis while the marketplace was closed, i'm just wondering why nothing is happening related to these actions.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

What exactly is bumping anyway? Can we add information about a lower price for example?

And btw, it seems like people are still replying to FS posts - or does the read-only status only apply to new ones?


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Check the updated rules guys.

You can't miss the link to them, it's displayed in an ugly big banner above each FS thread:
https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showt...ketplace-***&p=3680609&viewfull=1#post3680609



Manitou said:


> Since the marketplace has come back online there have been 4 bumps that i've noticed. Since this was a point of emphasis while the marketplace was closed, i'm just wondering why nothing is happening related to these actions.


The moderators can't inspect each posted thread, we also relay on the members to report such posts (by using the little triangle on the left bottom of each post.



malteof said:


> What exactly is bumping anyway? Can we add information about a lower price for example?
> 
> And btw, it seems like people are still replying to FS posts - or does the read-only status only apply to new ones?


*3. There is no bumping allowed. *

Bumping comes from the term BUMP, which stands for: Bring My Post UP - In other words, bumping is the act of posting frequent updates in one's marketplace ad in order for it to appear on top of the forum page - Not only is this practice unfair, but it's annoying and it can lead to "Bumping wars" which in turn cause chaos rather than the anticipated benefits. The OP CAN reduce the price (at least 2%) , add pertinent supplemental info/photos etc. in successive posts within the thread however.

Bumping includes:

Still for sale
Sale pending
Adding a new FS item to the thread

+-+-+-+-+

Nobody should be able to add posts to FS threads, except the OP and the moderators. Please report those 'strange' posts if you see them.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Manitou said:


> Since the marketplace has come back online there have been 4 bumps that i've noticed. Since this was a point of emphasis while the marketplace was closed, i'm just wondering why nothing is happening related to these actions.


People can report them, then we can act. Often we won't know without the reports.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

malteof said:


> What exactly is bumping anyway? Can we add information about a lower price for example?
> 
> And btw, it seems like people are still replying to FS posts - or does the read-only status only apply to new ones?


No the read only status should apply to all, agin please report as there may still be some tweaks we need to do. Thanks.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

mrpeebee said:


> *3. There is no bumping allowed. *
> 
> Bumping comes from the term BUMP, which stands for: Bring My Post UP...


No, it decodes to Bring Up My Post - BUMP, not BMPU...

Seriously???


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Yoda says "My post, bring up..........MPBU


----------



## Manitou (Dec 11, 2015)

Pete Thomas said:


> No the read only status should apply to all, agin please report as there may still be some tweaks we need to do. Thanks.


bruce replied on this thread - don't know if this sub forum has different rules

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showt...nn-Alto-Saxophone-Neck-with-Microtuner-Silver


----------



## Tranechaser (Jun 12, 2015)

I think you can reply to your own post.


----------



## andre251 (Jan 6, 2009)

That rule only allowing a bump if a percent of the sale price is dropped sounds like a great idea!
:-D


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Manitou said:


> bruce replied on this thread - don't know if this sub forum has different rules
> 
> https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showt...nn-Alto-Saxophone-Neck-with-Microtuner-Silver


Thanks, no it was a user group whose permissions I hadn't changed. The system of different permissions for different users on different forums and huge number of usergroups has meant that there isn't just one box to tick, there are lots of boxes scattered all over the place.

This particular one has been fixed (touch wood)


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Dr G said:


> No, it decodes to Bring Up My Post - BUMP, not BMPU...
> 
> Seriously???


G, that text is 'seriously' a copy (remainder) of the old SOTW FS rules and up there for ages.

Glad you finally detected that, after having posted many FS threads yourself in the past.

I will update the current rules.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Would it be better to only allow the main post to be edited for adding photos or adding information, i.e. instead of adding new posts to the same thread (and thus no bumping at all)? 

In addition just making sure the sold posts are pruned regularly so any thread in For Sale is really only sales that are relevant and active.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

malteof said:


> Would it be better to only allow the main post to be edited for adding photos or adding information, i.e. instead of adding new posts to the same thread (and thus no bumping at all)?


It's a double edged sword really. Once the description is editable, it leaves the door wide open for description fraud. But then leaving it available for OP replies is an invitation to bump.

I'm hoping the rules will sink in to peoples' subconsciouses (to the root of their very soul) and the bumping will stop happening. The ting is if it does continue (in spite of the huge ugly banner at the top of the marketplace) then we would possibly revisit the idea of closing it for good. So the actions of a few could spoil it for the others.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Pete Thomas said:


> It's a double edged sword really. Once the description is editable, it leaves the door wide open for description fraud. But then leaving it available for OP replies is an invitation to bump.
> 
> I'm hoping the rules will sink in to peoples' subconscious and the bumping will stop happening. The ting is if it does continue (in spite of the huge ugly banner at the top of the marketplace) then we would possibly revisit the idea of closing it for good. So the actions of a few could spoil it for the others.


Fair point, it's also not a good solution... If people police each other it should be more manageable for admins, and hopefully won't lead to shutting down the marketplace. It's a useful service for the community I think.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

mrpeebee said:


> G, that text is 'seriously' a copy (remainder) of the old SOTW FS rules and up there for ages.
> 
> Glad you finally detected that, after having posted many FS threads yourself in the past.
> 
> I will update the current rules.


Sorry to ruffle your feathers, MrPeeBee. Please don't take that personally.

I try not to pay attention to typos in boilerplate text, else I'd be editing all the time. :bluewink:

(FWIW, when I was in the Navy, I used to carry a grease pen in my pocket to correct misspelled shipboard graffiti.)

THANK YOU and all the moderators and support staff that keep this forum humming.

Be well,

George


----------



## Manitou (Dec 11, 2015)

Pete Thomas said:


> It's a double edged sword really. Once the description is editable, it leaves the door wide open for description fraud. But then leaving it available for OP replies is an invitation to bump.
> 
> I'm hoping the rules will sink in to peoples' subconscious and the bumping will stop happening. The ting is if it does continue (in spite of the huge ugly banner at the top of the marketplace) then we would possibly revisit the idea of closing it for good. So the actions of a few could spoil it for the others.


perhaps amending the rules to "lock a thread" if bumping occurs will discourage folks from doing it. this makes more sense, to me, than deleting a thread or suspending a member - suspension just hurts the forum and deleting gives the member an opportunity to re-post and achieve their goal of being at the top of the queue.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Manitou said:


> perhaps amending the rules to "lock a thread" if bumping occurs will discourage folks from doing it. this makes more sense, to me, than deleting a thread or suspending a member - suspension just hurts the forum and deleting gives the member an opportunity to re-post and achieve their goal of being at the top of the queue.


So far they've only removed the bump post, not the whole thread.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Dr G said:


> Sorry to ruffle your feathers, MrPeeBee. Please don't take that personally.
> 
> I try not to pay attention to typos in boilerplate text, else I'd be editing all the time. :bluewink:
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying, it's all fine.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Manitou said:


> perhaps amending the rules to "lock a thread" if bumping occurs will discourage folks from doing it. this makes more sense, to me, than deleting a thread or suspending a member - suspension just hurts the forum and deleting gives the member an opportunity to re-post and achieve their goal of being at the top of the queue.


Locking a FS thread still leaves the sale open and the ad displayed.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Rules are created to be followed by all who want to play within the playground. They aren't up for debate any longer. That thread and time has passed Sorry for those who are woefully late to the party. 

Bottom line, if you want a Marketplace, and you want to participate in it. you will read, understand, and follow the posted rules. 

Thread closed.


----------

